# Frag Cutter for branching Suncoral



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

What can i use to cut through a 1 inch thick calcium base? Its for a suncoral i purchased that I want to cut up and frag. Way to big for my tank.

Ive heard bone cutters?

What should i buy, where should i buy it, and what type of price am i looking at?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

try a big butcher knife from like walmart with a hammer kinda thing to hit it with.

it shouldn't be that hard to break.

dont try to break it with ure hands, cause that could rip the tissue right off ...


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I was thinking that, but unfortunatly there are heads all around the branches. So putting it down and using a hammer/chisel will break/damage the heads on the bottom.

Thats why i figured scissors would be the best way to cut it without damaging heads


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Kweli said:


> I was thinking that, but unfortunatly there are heads all around the branches. So putting it down and using a hammer/chisel will break/damage the heads on the bottom.
> 
> Thats why i figured scissors would be the best way to cut it without damaging heads


yea true ! Ive used scissors (regular ones) on SPS, not a clean cut :S I'll be tagging along for better options as well.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Ive used kitchen sheers to cut weaker shells.. but these suncorals are pretty solid...


----------



## kolbaso (Mar 24, 2010)

Hedge clippers work great. I use them for frogspawn and candycane coral. Should work fine for you.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

ok ....
but they are still caco3 

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/ba-scutter/Stony+Coral+Stainless+Steel+Cutters.html

this is the one I use for my SPS. not so clean cut, but I glue it anyways ...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

For LPS, I try not to use shears to cut the branches, as the trabecular structure crumbles unpredictably and might damage nearby heads of the coral. I've more than once tried to use shears (which work great on the solid skeleton of SPS corals), but when I fragged a dendro, duncan or frogspawn, the edge would be very messy, and more than once it's cracked all the way up, splitting the head of the coral itself.

If you have access to one, a dremel tool works well. You can get a cheap one at Canadian tire for like $10 when they go on sale. Alternatively, I've also used a small handsaw to cut through the coral skeleton. You get a nice clean cut and minimal damage to the skeleton.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

wet tile saw? =)


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Dremel.. hmmm, maybe ill go with that option and report back


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have never cut corals but I was once an electrician and we used side cutters all the time to get into tight areas. They can be found at any hardware store Canadian Tire .
Some are even bent on an angle at the cutting edge. They are used to cut metal electrical wire and are pretty sharp


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

TBemba said:


> I have never cut corals but I was once an electrician and we used side cutters all the time to get into tight areas. They can be found at any hardware store Canadian Tire .
> Some are even bent on an angle at the cutting edge. They are used to cut metal electrical wire and are pretty sharp


yea that's what I use, but cuts dont come out clean, (or maybe I dont apply enough pressure to break off the SPS branch)


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

We use crimpers for clamps in irrigation. There's a side crimper style like this - http://liquidicestore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=68

or a regular one like this - http://www.monstermarketplace.com/i...s/oetiker-knipex-1098-crimper-oetiker-1410082


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

saw the crimpers, dont think they will work in this case.. as i would have to put the branch INSIDE the scissor.. and if you look at the size it wont work..

So far i think the best /cleanest option would be a power tool (dremel) or a bone cutter, but again.. people have mentioned splinters with the cutters..


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Kweli said:


> saw the crimpers, dont think they will work in this case.. as i would have to put the branch INSIDE the scissor.. and if you look at the size it wont work..
> 
> So far i think the best /cleanest option would be a power tool (dremel) or a bone cutter, but again.. people have mentioned splinters with the cutters..


Oh that's true...wouldn't work in your case. I say try a dremmel.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Dremel may be the best bet. I got a small spru cutters for plastic and metals that I would likely try to use from time time. other than that, I got softies, so razors work a charm.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sunstar, just a note, the salt will kill those little nippers. I had a really nice pair (from my WH days) that I used here and there that I tried to wash off in RO after each use, but they ended up rusting and becoming garbage anyways.

Those cutters will break off branches from SPS, but it's a lot less clean than snapping off a branch. The clippers kind of crush the branch then snap it off, where as snapping them off usually creates a cleaner break.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

eh, you likely are right. I'll have to look for a stainless surgical sort. my dental t ools work okay in the tank without advers affect.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Sunstar, just a note, the salt will kill those little nippers. I had a really nice pair (from my WH days) that I used here and there that I tried to wash off in RO after each use, but they ended up rusting and becoming garbage anyways.
> 
> Those cutters will break off branches from SPS, but it's a lot less clean than snapping off a branch. The clippers kind of crush the branch then snap it off, where as snapping them off usually creates a cleaner break.


+1 on the cutters. Mine are as if they were glued shut.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

teemee said:


> +1 on the cutters. Mine are as if they were glued shut.


I would have wiped them down with vegetable oil or rubbing alcohol after every use but if you can find something stainless steal like a Dental instrument then that would be cool too. I know Kitchener waterloo has a army surplus and they have 100's of pre-used medical instruments. I bet Toronto would have something the same?


----------

